# Wheel Bearing Replacement



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

Anybody know what a good estimate is to have the wheel bearings replaced? I took my car to Midas yesterday and they quoted me around $300. Is this about average? I might be able to get my local mechanic to do it cheaper. I just don't want to spend more than what I have to since I've put in $800 getting everything else fixed so far. My poor nissan is falling apart!!


----------

